# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Sự tương ứng giữa các linh kiện rời

## trothinhthienduc

nói về pc thì em thực sự là gà cn.nhất là về phần cứng.các pro cho e hỏi.khi mua 1 máy tính mới(mua linh kiện rời_mua đủ tất cả cho 1 case:card,main,ram....)thì cần chú ý những gì.em thấy có những thông số như bus,128bit,ddr3...thì để các linh kiện làm việc có hiệu qur và tương thick với nhau thì xem xét như nào???

----------


## collagenadiva

nếu là gà thì ko nên tìm hiểu thêm về những thông số đó, giải thích hơi nhức đầu thôi, quan trọng là mua máy sử dụng cho việc gì, giá tiền như thế nào, bạn post lên sẽ có người hướng dẫn bạn về cấu hình ^_^!

----------


## tddhcm148

ra cửa hàng người ta tư vấn cho bạn mà . nếu kinh tế có hạn thì nhất chọn mua những cấu hình khuyến mâi có sẵn. đó là hàng trung bình nhất ( về các linh kiện ) cho nên độ tương thích cũng khá .

----------


## tenten

trước hết bạn xác định là muốn sài case to hay bé .sau đó kiếm main có kích thước tương ứng .sau đến chọn cái main là quan trọng nhất .775 hay socket 478 .rồi qua xem thông số main để chọn thiết bọ như ram hay cpu hay card vga ra sao .vì thông tin bo mạch chủ sẽ nói hết cho phép những thiết bị phần cứng nào có thể chạy trên nó.

bạn cứ nói giá tiền và công việc cần làm trên máy tính rồi mình tư vấn cho

----------


## actech1

ôi trời, bây giờ mà ông tuanthiem vẫn tư vấn sk 478 thì chịu thua roài. 
chủ thớt cho giá xiền và nhu cầu rồi anh em khac tư vấn cho [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## crystal150986

bạn không biết nhiều thì không nên động chạm kẻo hỏng hết bây giờ đó.

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

tốt nhất chọn máy lắp sẵn đi, vì trình độc chưa cao mà, ko thể chọn dc đâu, mình khi mua cũng có chọn gì đâu, mua phù hợp giá là xúc thôi, bạn mà hiểu biết về phần cứng bạn sẽ chọn dc 1 máy ngon, các linh kiện tốt, nhưng ko có khả năng thì tốt nhất mua trọn bộ

----------


## duthu94

> tốt nhất chọn máy lắp sẵn đi, vì trình độc chưa cao mà, ko thể chọn dc đâu, mình khi mua cũng có chọn gì đâu, mua phù hợp giá là xúc thôi, bạn mà hiểu biết về phần cứng bạn sẽ chọn dc 1 máy ngon, các linh kiện tốt, nhưng ko có khả năng thì tốt nhất mua trọn bộ


mua máy bộ thì đắt. nếu có tiền thì mua máy bộ nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ nước ngoài như dell, hp, lenovo,.. lời khuyên là tránh xa mấy loại máy nội bộ (trong nước) như tiger computer, thánh gióng, fpt elead, cms,... vì nó toàn lắp linh kiện bình thường hoặc kém rồi bán với giá trên trời. 

mà các pro hay những người hiểu biết về phần cứng thì chẳng ai mua máy bộ bao giờ cả [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hoangminh2016

mua một máy pc cho mình thì bạn lên biết những điều sau
*1/ tìm hiểu thị trường* 
*2/ tham khảo giá cả chung của các mặt hàng* 
*3/ chọn mua linh kiện phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng* 
*4/ chú ý kỹ lưỡng hàng hóa đảm bảo mới 100% và tem bảo hành có ghi đúng ngày chưa?*
*5/ hãy chú ý đến những sản phẩm khác*
bạn có thể bấm vào *đây* để đc hướng dẫn cụ thể

----------


## VinhLink

nếu mà bạn mún tìm hiểu thì đầu tiên bạn chọn cái case to hay nhỏ như tuấn thiêm nói rồi chọn main( theo mình nên chon mấy loại có danh tiếng cho chắc ăn) rồi tới chon cpu tùy loại socket của main rồi bạn chọn ram coi main sài loại ram nào (nên chọn ram kingston).chý ý là các thiết bị mình muốn mua phải đồng buss nha bạn mới có thể tương thích với nhau.

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

> bạn có thể bấm vào *đây* để đc hướng dẫn cụ thể


cái chỗ hướng dẫn này phù hợp với thời điểm cách đây tầm 4 -5 năm thì đúng hơn




> nếu mà bạn mún tìm hiểu thì đầu tiên bạn chọn cái case to hay nhỏ như tuấn thiêm nói rồi chọn main( theo mình nên chon mấy loại có danh tiếng cho chắc ăn) rồi tới chon cpu tùy loại socket của main rồi bạn chọn ram coi main sài loại ram nào (*nên chọn ram kingston*).chý ý là các thiết bị mình muốn mua phải đồng buss nha bạn mới có thể tương thích với nhau.


kingston bây giờ trên thị trường xuất hiện rất nhiều hàng giả, chất lượng thì cũng ko đc gọi là cao lắm, cũng chỉ là bình dân. thêm chút ít tiền chuyển qua sài adata, corsair, gskill đẹp mà chất lươngj cũng hơn nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

